# Ryanair Flight Change; Fees



## Buds (11 Jan 2011)

I am flying to stanstead from shannon on 25th February but i know need to change my flight dates to midweek date. i was looking up the Ryanair site for information about cost of swicthing. I will only have handluggage and i am traveling alone.can sometell me what cost of changing will be?


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Jan 2011)

it will likely cost you more than just buying a new ticket.


----------



## Buds (11 Jan 2011)

I have read these links already but i dont understand what final cost will be. as far as i am aware if the new flight ticket cost less than my orginal ticket which is fairly likely charges will apply.ie additional ticket cost difference between orginal and new ticket and i presume an extra charge will occur what are these charges likely to be and at what cost?


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Jan 2011)

you might as well spin a roulette wheel - your best bet is to ring ryanair and ask them as it can all depend - there are no hard and fast rules.


----------



## Buds (11 Jan 2011)

I know but its Ryanair customer service.does it even exist?probably €5 a minute phone call.thanks anyway.


----------



## oldnick (11 Jan 2011)

just book new flights -  they are so very cheap last fortnight of Feb.


----------



## Olympian (11 Jan 2011)

Can't you just use the "change flight" option under "Manage my bookings" from the main ryanair page? Should give you the price before you confirm change.

afaik it's €25 per passenger per leg plus any difference in price between original price and current price.


----------



## deli (11 Jan 2011)

Your best bet is probably just re book new flights, the cost is €25 per one way flight, return trip €50. Also when you go in through manage booking to change flight, the new search for flights are nearly always more expensive than those available if you book from start !!
Have on several occasions found it cheaper just to re book


----------



## Buds (11 Jan 2011)

ya thats il do a comparsion on re booking vs new tickets.sound guys


----------



## fizzelina (12 Jan 2011)

I know many people who have just booked new flights also as it's cheaper. With your original flight booking you paid airport taxes and charges which if you don't fly should be refunded to you. However Ryanair policy is that if they were under €20 they keep them as their "administration charge" for issuing the refund would be €20. It's unreal the extra revenue they make through things like that. Oh and if you need a letter saying you never checked in or took the flight that will cost you €20 aswell!


----------



## Buds (12 Jan 2011)

Fizzelina,

Here is details of my flight;
PAYMENT DETAILS
********29.58 EUR Total Fare
*********0.00 EUR Taxes, Fees & Charges
********12.00 EUR Passenger Fee: Web Check in 
********10.00 EUR Passenger Fee: Administration Fee
********51.58 EUR Total Paid

So I because i didnt pay taxes am i going to lose out on my refund if i dont fly?


----------



## oldnick (12 Jan 2011)

Really -is that all we're talking about ? Forget about the really teeny amount you spent,  and do what most posters are telling you  -i,.e. buy new tickets asap before they get dearer.


----------



## Pope John 11 (6 May 2011)

Here is details of my flight;
PAYMENT DETAILS
********29.58 EUR Total Fare
*********0.00 EUR Taxes, Fees & Charges
********12.00 EUR Passenger Fee: Web Check in 
********10.00 EUR Passenger Fee: Administration Fee
********51.58 EUR Total Paid

Total Cost 51.58

Excluding administration charges

Can anyone tell me if there is any other tax (as highlighted above) other than the abolished government tax. Is there any hidden Ryanair tax?

Also, whats the admin. charge for?


----------

